# OBS Scene Switcher with MIDI Foot Controller



## CarmineG (Sep 27, 2017)

(I wasn't sure what forum to write this to)

I wrote a small swift program (about 100 lines long) that looks for MIDI note data then writes to a file. The SceneSwitcher plugin sees the file and then switches the scene.

Just cut and paste the attached text file into a XCode Swift Playground (I'll probably make it a console app or something).
NOTE: I have never programmed in Swift before! So don't get mad if the code is crap.

You can see a video demo here:
https://youtu.be/HbbA0qouBZA


----------



## evns (Apr 5, 2020)

Hey, found you on YouTube and you're my best bet so far, but I'm a jazz piano guy, not a coding guy - wanna help me out? I want to change scenes on my OBS computer (Mac Mini) from my DAW computer (MBP) running Ableton Live, via MIDI messages. Your script looks like the ticket, but I'm a backend moron. Any handholding you care to provide would be super appreciated. Not that we're allowed to hold hands right now. Thanks for your fine work


----------

